# wifi connection on my IPad air



## Nita (Feb 3, 2004)

My wifi connection on my IPad air is very erratic even at home and in the same room as the router when I click on settings it will often show that it s connected and has a good signal but it doesn't actually connect often when it is connecting the connection drops. I have BT Infnity. I have tried renewing lease and forget this network it helps sometimes but not always sometimes it doesn't show my Hub as a posible connection.I have been in situations where other people are able to connect their devices and mine won't connect. Can anyone help please Nita
PS If I need to configure anything please explain in simple step by step instructions this I Pad was a gift from my children and grandchildren for a very significant birthday, in other words I am an old lady and not very tech savvy!


----------



## granthillsSA (May 21, 2012)

Hi there Nita

---First things first, Sometimes closing all applications and giving it a good restart helps.
Double clicking the home button and flick all the apps away from you with your finger. Hold the power button and wait for the "Slide to Power off" switch.

---Also Update your ipad to the latest version.

---If this doesn't help, reset the Ipad fully (You will loose exerything)
---If that doesn't help, then you might have a faulty ipad...

Hope this helps
Grant


----------



## Nita (Feb 3, 2004)

Thanks but how hdo I reset. the IPad. I think everything is up to date.i have a lot of pictures that I would like to save...is there anyway to connect the IPad to a PC to transfer the pics or can that only be done with other Mac devices
Nita


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

I heard about some problems with the iPad Air and wireless networking when they first came out. You should take it to an Apple store and have them look at it.

If you don't regularly connect the iPad to a computer to back it up, you should be saving your pictures to iCloud so you don't lose them if something happens to it.


----------



## Nita (Feb 3, 2004)

Thanks I will do that


----------

